# Tenda W300D - Power light only one on.



## henje001 (Jan 22, 2015)

I reset my Tenda W300D because i moved to a new house. All lights we working etc until now. the only one that comes on is the power one. I have tried resting and nothing happens, i've tried holding in the power button. I disconnected everything and checked for dial tone and there is one. cant get into the setup because the light isn't working. Please if anyone can assist that would be very very helpful. TIA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few things to note:

1) you should be able to connect a computer by ethernet cable and access the device configuration

2) that model appears to contain a modem, so you will need to contact your ISP to get service AND have the modem granted access to their network. Typically all they need is the MAC address of the modem.

3) many models have a process to factory reset the device (ie: clear the config and put it in a "as purchased" state). Check the User Manual for more information.


----------



## henje001 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you. Not fixed yet but at lest i can try calling the service provider. I will have to skip to that as connecting via ethernet cable doesn't work at all.


----------

